# Vari-grind or Vari-grind 2?



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a oneway wolverine and need to get a jig for my bowl gouges, which do you suggest between the two?

Thanks!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I can only comment on the original. Works for me.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

EHCRain said:


> I have a oneway wolverine and need to get a jig for my bowl gouges, which do you suggest between the two? Thanks!


I thought the difference between those 2 was which wolverine setup was used. I would go with the original. That's what I have and it works well.

Mark


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That's true, I forgot about that part. Different arms for different jigs


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> That's true, I forgot about that part. Different arms for different jigs


Glad to help. Occasionally I have something worthwhile to contribute on this forum. Mostly I just read stuff...

Mark


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll order the vari-grind and spend the difference on wood!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I prefer the Vari grind. I don't like the varigrind 2 because I move my jig forward in the V arm after sharpening the first bevel. Here is a video showing what I do.


----------

